# Value of a Guild F50 Traditional?



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I am not usually an acoustic guy but I had the opportunity to play a Guild F50 Traditional the other day and was blown away by the sounds and deep beautiful tones of this guitar, not to mention the wood, finishes and construction...

I have the chance to buy the guitar but I am curious what kind of value the acoustic players would place on this guitar. I don't know the exact year but it is newer than 2000. It is higher end traditional model, not the standard.

I have generally seen these guitars selling new around the $3,000 mark. I am picking it up used.

Thanks in advance! Hoping I can scoop it up this week for the right price. Gorgeous sounding and looking guitar....


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

At least $2000 if is a rosewood model-less for maple


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I know I wouldn't pay more then $1600.00 in excellent shape and one in moderate shape 1100-1300.00 but would more then likely stay around the $1100.00.ship
Its a soft market out here in the westside


----------



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I'll post up some pictures if I can work out the deal. Appreciate the input from you both


----------

